# Loch Lomond



## DiAndy (May 15, 2019)

Anyone overnighted at Duck Bay recently?


----------



## 2cv (May 15, 2019)

I passed there last week and there were a few vans staying.


----------



## Wully (May 15, 2019)

There’s at least 6 vans there every night plenty room for them to spread out. It’s becoming more popular think it won’t be long before there’s some sort of overnight restrictions.


----------



## JimandHazel (May 16, 2019)

You have to buy a nightly permit on the National Parks site.


----------



## mickymost (May 16, 2019)

JimandHazel said:


> You have to buy a nightly permit on the National Parks site.



Thought that was discontinued early last year and now free to stopover again?Anyone?


----------



## lthoel2 (May 16, 2019)

We stayed at Invergulas on Loch Lomond last week and we had to pay £3 for a parking permit.


----------



## vanmandan (May 16, 2019)

parked at Duck Bay right now. no permit required to overnight.
road has been repaved...mmmm nice.


----------



## Beemer (May 16, 2019)

Where do you stop?
The car park sign says no overnighting in vehicle.


----------



## vanmandan (May 16, 2019)

continue past the marina, past the cute B & B, big opon park on your left,  park anywhere on your right, great  views across LL to Ben Lomond.


----------



## 2cv (May 16, 2019)

The permits are only required for the camping management areas, and are only £3 per night giving access to some really nice spots. Get a permit | Camping
            -
            Loch Lomond & The Trossachs National Park
The road by Duck Bay is just that, a road, and therefore no permit is needed.


----------



## mistericeman (May 16, 2019)

We stopped at a spot opposite Tarbet Isle on the way up to Ardnamurchan (just a journey break) 

Nice and quiet and no restriction signs.... Easy access to the lochside.


----------



## DiAndy (May 20, 2019)

Thanks for all replies. We’ll be there in a few days overnight on our our way to Oban for the Barra ferry. We used to use the raised lay-bys but there now no go. Hi


----------



## shaunr68 (May 20, 2019)

At Duck Bay now, if anyone is around say hi 

About 20 MHs and one wobbly box parked along the stretch of road and happy to see that they are pretty much all parked considerately, in sections that aren't directly in front of the restaurant or houses.


----------



## Borders2 (May 20, 2019)

There are parking permits needed for inside the national park from March to October I think from memory of reading the sinage some weeks ago. 

B2


----------



## Gazza (May 22, 2019)

*Loch lomond*



2cv said:


> I passed there last week and there were a few vans staying.



Hi is it easy to find?? Looking for this Sunday and Monday.  Thankyou


----------



## 2cv (May 23, 2019)

Gazza said:


> Hi is it easy to find?? Looking for this Sunday and Monday.  Thankyou



You can’t miss it at the beginning of the drive up the West side of Loch Lomond. Arden Visitor Guide - Accommodation, Things To Do & More | VisitScotland


----------

